# The Basics of Extended Set Techniques



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The concept of progressive overload is one of the most important in bodybuilding. There are different types of progression – the most basic is to add weight to the bar when you can hit a certain number of reps. Beyond that you can add sets, add reps, increase time under tension and manipulate time (rest [...]

*Read More...*


----------

